# What is the best age to start MMA?



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

18
Early 20's
Late 20's
Early 30's
Late 30's


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

honestly i believe in early childhood training, obviously not teaching a 2 year old how to check a kick or anything, but stretching, basic form, and all that..i wish i would have learned early (i started about age 8 or 9), the things i see these people who started as children do is ridiculous, it just comes so much easier to them.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Baby's kick while they're still in the womb, so I'd say about 3 months before birth. Just put some pads on the mother's baby belly and let him/her kick the stretch marks out of... ok, maybe I've taken this too far here. 

Seriously, any age is ok I think. I have friends who were training in Judo and Karate when they were 5 or 6 years old. If you wanna compete in MMA the early bird catches the worm. Of course it depends on personal talent, but when you look at the new breed of world class fighters they're all still very young. Bones, JDS and Mousasi come to mind. All of them have at least 8-10 years left and they're already awesome.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd say around 12ish

Thats when I started boxing and I was ready to start then.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The best thing is, when you grow up with Martial Arts! I don't think it should be MMA. First become good or even master one discipline, then move on to the next one.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm I have kids that take mma classes at my gym ranging from Id say about 9 to 12/13ish and Id have to say the 12/13 ish kids seem to be soaking in the lessons more. The younger kids are just there because their parents take them I think. Their minds are in a million places besides the gym. I think its cool putting them in the mind set of wanting to learn I just dont think anything really sinks in except being comfortable in a gym setting....When I have kids I plan on getting them in at a young age just for that reason but I personaly think it really doesnt start sinking in till a little later


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i started when i was 7....so that


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Teens*

I think they should start no younger than 14(high school). They need brain cells before that age in order to develope. Before that they should be involved in a martial art definately, but nothing like MMA. Something like wrestling, or karate or kung fu is as far as they should go. Anything else above that like boxing and they'll loose brain cells they need to develope while growing!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

i think about 8 or 9 is a good age to start kids training in things like BJJ, judo or Karate because they involve techniques that take years to perfect. I personally started boxing at 14 i don't think boxing, kickboxing and Muay Thai should be started before that age because its simply too dangerous and many boxing techniques and kickboxing techniques will change as the person grows anyways.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Arts*

Yeah starting the eastern arts at a younger age isn't that bad, striking arts should be done at an older age. Wrestling can be started at any age!


----------



## Heavykilla (May 30, 2010)

When it comes to sports the younger the better to see the improvment and when you young you can do so much if your athlethic and strong


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Athleticism*

Yeah but sports like boxing, kickboxing and maui thai kill brain cells that are needed to develope kids minds. Until the age of 14 they need those cells to learn properly!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I am gutted I waited until I was 18 before I got into combat sports, words can't describe my regret and not starting when I went to High School.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*High School*

Yeah at minimum you could've tried wrestling!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Martial arts from 5-6 years old...but MMA i would say from 14-15 years old.
But it depends a lot on the body structure of the person. There are some kids who develop faster than others, meaning they caould start training sooner in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sooner*

Yeah but as I've been saying the kid needs the brain cells to develope. That's why they shouldn't start any sooner than 14 years old. Until that point they need the brain cells to learn and unless you want a dumb kid than most likely you shouldn't get them involved in any hard sports until 14 years. Though as I've said before wrestling is a good base sport!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Of course they shouldn't do Boxing or Sparring in general at a young age. That would be crazy^^ But there are so many great Martial Arts wich you can start doing as soon as you can walk. BJJ, Karate, TKD, Judo and on and on.. every one of them is awesome for children! Full Contact should be possible around the age of 14-16 I guess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Martial Arts*

Yeah BJJ, Karate, TKD, Judo, and throw in wrestling there. I started at age 11 so if I can do that so can anybody else!


----------

